# Does anybody have any trailer plans?



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

i don't know how much you want to spend, or if you're dead set on reusing your existing trailer or building one from scratch, but the trailers that harbor freight sells for pretty cheap (relatively speaking for trailers) are a good option and are certainly way cheaper than building a trailer from scratch. mine has some storage built on top of the trailer bed and below the raft deck for oars, pfd's, etc. not the sturdiest trailer in the world, but for its intended purpose, it works just fine.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I built a low-deck flatbed trailer for my 16' Vanguard recently. To keep the deck as low as possible for float-off, float-on launch and retrieval, I used 5.70 x 8 tires. To get the 3600 lb capacity, I used tandem axles with torsion spring suspension. I have photos and a plan with material list that I could e-mail.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The Mogur said:


> I built a low-deck flatbed trailer for my 16' Vanguard recently. To keep the deck as low as possible for float-off, float-on launch and retrieval, I used 5.70 x 8 tires. To get the 3600 lb capacity, I used tandem axles with torsion spring suspension. I have photos and a plan with material list that I could e-mail.


yes please. jerry aT saddletreegallery dat com

Would love to see what you have done. I am thinking of rebuilding one that I have to make what I really need.

Thanks.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

i have a single axle trailer that a friend left here a few years ago. it is light duty with regular size tires, perfect to be made into a raft trailer. i dont have a title for it, but that is easy enough. i will sell it for $200. it is about the right length and width for a raft trailer, and wouldnt take much effort to modify it. he used to use it for snowmobiles.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

i went to go out and take pictures of the trailer and my camera battery is dead. should have that solved in a couple of hours. the trailer is near glenwood springs. if i get pictures and can figure out how to post them, i will.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

The Mogur said:


> I built a low-deck flatbed trailer for my 16' Vanguard recently. To keep the deck as low as possible for float-off, float-on launch and retrieval, I used 5.70 x 8 tires. To get the 3600 lb capacity, I used tandem axles with torsion spring suspension. I have photos and a plan with material list that I could e-mail.


I'd like to see those too- if you don;t mind, try use the "Manage Attachments" button in the reply options (below the typing field) and attach the plan / materials list. It'll handle .doc, .pdf, and photos. Just not Excel sheets, but those can be pasted into Word. 

Much appreciated- that sounds like a nice trailer. I have a beefy trailer, but the deck is probably 30" off the ground and it's tough to get the deck close to the waterline for loading a fully rigged boat.


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

I don't have plans for mine, but I'll tell you what I did. Maybe it will help.

I bought this old trailer for $200, ripped off the old decking which was attached to aluminum studs which were attached to the frame (see photo). 

At this point I noticed a crack in the trailer frame so I had it welded for $30. Did a light sand and spray-painted it. Then I re-wired it with no decking, which is a lot easier.

I re-decked it with some pressure treated plywood I had which I painted first with some paint I had sitting around for extra protection. I used t-bolts to connect to the aluminum studs where I could reach, and supplemented with some self-tapping sheet metal screws. 

Decking is 10.5' long, 7' wide for my 14' boat. I cut the old tongue off and slapped a new one on from Lowes (like $19..) which shortened the trailer by about 2'. Trailer now goes about 6' from the front of the decking so it's about 16.5' long total.

I carpeted the deck with some indoor / outdoor carpet glued down with some construction adhesive I also already had. Hopefully that'll hold...

Got new tires, a new wheel for a spare. Just put a couple rollers on the back too.

I almost but not quite should have bought a new one.. ended up spending about $300 more on the trailer but here she is. Works great I must say.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

i just listed the trailer i have for sale on craigs list. western slope, category "boats", with pictures. it has a title. 12' deck, 7' wide, can easily be made into a raft trailer. 
sorry if this should be in another forum, i would post pictures here, but i dont know how.


----------



## backwardsraft (Jun 4, 2009)

RockyMountainMan
That is a nice looking trailer. Looks nothing like what it started as. A good price too. How much do you think it weighs?


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

El Flaco said:


> I'd like to see those too--try to use the "Manage Attachments" button in the reply options (below the typing field) and attach the plan / materials list. It'll handle .doc, .pdf, and photos.


Thanks for that tip. I knew there must be a way to do it, but I couldn't find it! With some luck, here are the photos and plan. Axles and other parts came from www.kmtparts.com


----------



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

backwardsraft said:


> RockyMountainMan
> That is a nice looking trailer. Looks nothing like what it started as. A good price too. How much do you think it weighs?


Thanks. Price isn't so good if you count the hours... but I kind of like doing that sort of thing.

Not sure of the weight, but it's light enough that I can move it around with the boat on it. I have to move it by hand to get it in and out from its parking spot in my back yard to the alley.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Might not be exactly what you're looking for, but check this out: Pacmule Trailers.com These are made just outside of Tulsa. Boater friend here had the one in the pics made to her specs, and looks like the company has now made it part of their regular product line. Appears to be rugged, well thought out, and high clearance.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

And cost as much as a whole raft setup with a trailer, wow! 

If I was going to spend a few bucks I would look at a Rapid Rig. I have one of the originals built by Walt so a bit different but the design is nice. The design to me really comes down to what tradeoff you want to make of bed height versus storage. Kind of depends on what kind of trips you primarily do.


----------

